# Motorized canopy lift



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

So my friend bought a 150 gallon tall fish tank, the canopy is heavy with all of the lights attached to it. She is 5' and weighs 115 pounds and can not lift the canopy by herself to clean the glass. So my question is does anyone have any ideas or plans on how to build a motorized canopy lift that doesn't have any pulleys on the wall or ceiling? She wants it all behind the tank and I will be putting it together. Any ideas fellas?

Also we know that having a canopy that is split in half would be another way to go but she doesn't want to chop up or by another canopy.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

We would need to have a better idea of how the current canopy is built to design something for it without major rebuilding. How high is the top as well? Is it high enough that equipment on the top would not be seen in normal use? I'm thinking of a possible counter balance setup to help with the lifting.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

How about simply adding some struts like slam proof kids' toy boxes have. I think if you know the weight, it would be pretty simple to pick the correct struts.

Avoid the motors and wiring, shutoff points, etc if possible.


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

The canopy is about 14" tall and it does not open from the top. It has two doors on the front of it. There is plenty of space to rig something up. I'm not sure how hinges would work on this? I'm just thinking of some how to lift it straight up in the air and have it lock into place so it doesn't fall. I've been doing alot of reading on these motorized ones but have not seen a good design yet that seems affordable and safe.

Any ideas turning in your head pfunmo?

Maybe some drawer sliders attached on the wall or on some 2x4's? I'm not sure if it will be any easier for her to push straight up or not? That's why we are thinking of using a motor?


----------



## Redwood (Nov 13, 2011)

One thing I have done in the past with heavy lids on different size boxes and the like is to go to my local auto parts dealer and grab some tailgate cylinders. Those hydraulic? Cylinders that you will see on the rear door of some SUVs and minivans. Then build up the areas it is attached to with a few washers to get the clearance I need.


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> One thing I have done in the past with heavy lids on different size boxes and the like is to go to my local auto parts dealer and grab some tailgate cylinders. Those hydraulic? Cylinders that you will see on the rear door of some SUVs and minivans. Then build up the areas it is attached to with a few washers to get the clearance I need.


But would those be able to support the whole weight of the canopy? The whole canopy has to lift straight up, this could work.... The canopy weighs around I would say 70 pounds I'm guessing.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 13, 2011)

The lift gate on a minivan is close to 110 lbs or so. I would think that you will be ok as long as it will lift to greater than 45 degrees. Sometimes I have had to replace the existing hinges with piano hinges to accomplish this. Even with these additions you will probably still be well below the cost of a Motorized lift.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Doors on the front, 14" tall but not opening on top. Is this something she needs to do often, like for water changes or something only when she needs to add decor or hings too big for the doors? How about adding a top opening flap which is much lighter than the whole so that she could lift it to swing back for clearance to work inside? I see any kind of lift mechanism as a potential maintenance problem aroung the water and humidity. The lift gizmos tend to get a little less lift as they wear and a bit of rust might be too much??? Be back with a drawing of my idea.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

My thinking tends to look for the easy way out. See if this might fit your thinking. Leave the front doors but add a top flap for access. Make an access flap with piano hinge that she could lift and fold back easily. Make two doors if more opening is needed but one gets too heavy. Trim it with 1" lattice to stop light leaking through the gap. Glue wooden stops inside to hold the flap from over travel. A recessed pull would let her add some type cover or throw to conceal the flap if hiding it would be better.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

A different option. I had need of sticking a tank back with one end under a shelf that I wanted to keep. I also wanted to open the canopy top and front to provide the biggest access. A hinged front and top flap with fixed ends worked.

The canopy closed fits under the shelf.









The canopy open gives me space. 









Would it work to keep the existing doors on front, but cut up along the edge of them to the top, across the top as far as you want and hinge the whole top and front section to lift when needed? A 2X2 bracing might be needed between the top and front lift section for strength. I found lattice trim looked right with the rest of the design. I like the straight, more modern look and it also is easier to work.

Please note that I do have a better prop but this way showed the flap better than full open!!


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Pfunmo's idea, very easy design. Only possible flaw I see in this is if maybe her arms are too short? You said she is only 5' tall so I'm assuming they're shorter than average.

Pfunmo, how is the lid staying up in the second picture of your tank?


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Pfunmo - very good ideas, she only needs it for cleaning the glass and if she wants to move decorations, so I would say it's not an every day thing only once a week. This is a tall tank and she needs as much access as she can get. I like the canopy you have in the last picture that would work! But my only concern is that it won't look right with the doors in front. I'm thinking if she is willing to spend around 200 on parts for a motorized system why not just spend that in wood and match the canopy design and make a new one and have it open like yours. These are all great ideas you guys and thank you for helping us.

I'm handy with wood and know I can build one like this, it's just that I'm not sure where to start on the motorized one. I too share the same concerns as far as parts rusting or failing over time if she goes with a motor.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

> Pfunmo, how is the lid staying up in the second picture of your tank?


I thought sure all would think it rather crude but it is propped on the ChloramX bottle! I have a prop inside that normally holds it open while working but it seemed to not show the lid action as well when I was taking the pictures so I dropped back to the bottle prop.

For the second idea to work and look right, the front doors would have to be lucky enough to fall in a location where the vertical cuts up the front panel could be hidden under trim. It may not work if the doors are not the right size or placement.

There is a mechanical lift for heavy items but I suspect there would be lots of expense and design problems involved. At one point I had a truck mounted camper that had jacks to drop down the sides of the truck to lift the camper so you could drive out/in under it to load or unload. They come in motorized versions. Maybe not something for inside the house, though!  
A link to some pictures:
http://www.google.com/search?q=camp...ei=bybFTs-_HaPosQK395iOCw&sqi=2&ved=0CKQBELAE

What type finish does the current canopy and stand have? Painted is fairly easy to match on a new one but stain is a much less precise deal and sometimes hard to conceal any changes you might make. It is always good to have the whole plan before you start cutting on things. Especially true if it belongs to somebody else!!


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

The canopy is oak color, she spent alot of money on it but it's nothing fancy. She liked the idea of chopping it up and trying to make it open like yours. I think I could do it in a way where it wouldnt look to bad.

She is still wanting it to lift though, but I keep telling her I haven't been able to find a good design yet.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Got much room in the front of the tank ?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

You could hinge it to the bottom front of the tank stand and bottom back of the hood.

When you pull the cover forward it should lift it up and then forward. Might get heavy as your putting it on the ground.


The hinge would be going to the tank stand not the tank as shown hehe I am working here, so don't have a lot of time to draw.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2011)

I have just what your looking for. The owner of the company did this to his 110 gallon tall and we have also done it to customers tanks in the past as well. It's around $200.00 in parts and works flawless. I'll see if we have a video of it tomorrow at work.

Kyle


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Any luck on the video? I spoke to Dan the other day about it and me and my friend are very interested in seeing it! I don't mean to be a pest so I didn't want to call your guys shop again. Also can you email me the price of your guys kit Kyle?

Thanks

Brady


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

If I were seriously looking to fully raise the entire thing like you are talking about, I would look into linear actuators. We used them all the time in the car audio industry, but I've been out of that business for 7 years so I'm not up to date on cost.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

x2 on the actuators. P I M P your canopy! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2011)

Brady -

Here is the video we talked about Friday on the phone. Sorry it took so Long to upload this video to you. Give me or dan a call Tomorrow if you want to finalize the order for your friend that we made up for you. And just a FYI your BG for the 180 is shipping out Thursday I believe. Talk to you soon my good friend.

Link to the video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RJAESNh ... ata_player


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

There ya go, linear actuators. And it looks like Kyle has already taekn the guess work out of it and has all the hardware needed :thumb:


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Brady -
> 
> Here is the video we talked about Friday on the phone. Sorry it took so Long to upload this video to you. Give me or dan a call Tomorrow if you want to finalize the order for your friend that we made up for you. And just a FYI your BG for the 180 is shipping out Thursday I believe. Talk to you soon my good friend.
> 
> ...


That looks pretty sweet. Have you got an easy way to get to the fish in a power outage?


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow! That is cooler than I thought! I showed my friend the video and she is sold! You guys are awesome and I'll be calling you soon!

Thanks Kyle

Brady


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow those lifts look excellent! How do they attach to the tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2011)

Vann59 
the canopy has doors on the front and if you Need to manually take off the canopy there are some bolts holding it on to the lift system for quick access to take it off.

Spotmonster 
ha thanks, we have everything you need to put these kits together.

King crab
The actuator is attached to a frame to the back of the tank stand and the side rails are attached to the canopy with bolts and wingnuts to take the canopy on and off.

I've seen to many people try to do this and fail, also I don't know about you guys but I sure wouldn't want to put 2x4s bolted to my drywall for the side rails like I've seen people do.

I'm glad we could atleast help one person with this problem, that's what we are here for.


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

So my friend got her lift kit and I installed it today and all I can say is wow! This kit was super easy to put together. It had step by step instructions and took me about an hour or so to install. I'm actually really jealous and now I want one. I mite be holding off to put my 180 in the wall of my house because it seems like it's going to be a pain to do. I'm thinking of ordering a nice stand and canopy and purchasing one of these lift kits myself. Anyways I just wanted to say thanks for those of you who gave your opinions to me to share to my friend. Lol these kits make you feel like you have the Cadillac of all tanks :lol:


----------

